# [Review] Enermax Platimax 500W



## _chiller_ (26. August 2014)

[font='Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif']*Enermax Platimax 500W*​
Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aktuell gibt es zwischen den Mittelklasse-Netzteilen und dem High-End Sektor einen Preisbereich, den das Seasonic G550 PCGH ausfüllt. Heute möchte ich einmal eine interessante Alternative dazu vorstellen. Ich bin gespannt wie sich mein heutiger Testkandidat schlägt!*​*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

*1. Intro*
*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*3. Äußeres, Lieferumfang und Kabelausstattung*
*4. Die Technik im Detail*
*5. Testumgebung*
*6. Effizienz*
*7. Spannungsregulation*
*8. Lautstärke*
*9. Fazit*​*1. Intro*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Schaut man sich bei Netzteilen einmal die Leistungsklasse von 450 bis 550 Watt an, so gibt es im Bereich von 50 bis 75 Euro eine riesige Auswahl an 80 Plus Gold Geräten. Möchte man jedoch etwas mehr Geld für seinen Saftspender ausgeben, so wird die Anzahl an Auswahlmöglichkeiten ziemlich klein, hier im Forum werden beispielsweise nur noch das Seasonic G550 PCGH für ca. 95 Euro und das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 550W für ca. 120 Euro empfohlen - beide ebenfalls mit 80 Plus Gold zertifiziert.

Fast unbemerkt ist der Preis für das Enermax Platimax 500W in den letzten Monaten stark gesunken, nun wird es aktuell für etwa 95 Euro angeboten und liegt daher genau auf dem Niveau des PCGH-Netzteils. Trotz höherer Effizienz und guter Testnoten wird das Netzteil bislang hier im Forum nicht beachtet. Hauptgrund dürfte die Skepsis gegenüber dem OEM-Hersteller CWT sein, welcher keinen guten Ruf genießt. Ich möchte daher heute ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen und schauen wie gut das Platimax wirklich ist. Handelt es sich hier um eine echte Alternative zum PCGH-Netzteil ist sind die Sorgen der Forenmitglieder berechtigt?​
*Vorab möchte ich mich bei Enermax für die kurzfristige und schnelle Bereitstellung des Testsamples bedanken.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Enermax wird in einem flachen Produktkarton ausgeliefert, im Inneren ist alles ordentlich verpackt und Platzangst kommt ebenfalls nicht auf. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung werden einige Features genannt, bei denen ich die Wichtigsten einmal benennen möchte:
80 Plus Platinum zertifiziert (Effizienz von 89-94% im Bereich von 20-100% Auslastung)
Schutzschaltungen: OCP, OVP, UVP, OPP, OTP, SCP & SIP
139 mm Lüfter mit Twister-Lager (MTBF 100.000 h)
100% Japanische Kondensatoren
Modulares Kabeldesign
5 Jahre Garantie
Zu den Schutzschaltungen gebe ich eine kurze Definition:
OCP = Überstromschutz
OVP = Überspannungsschutz
UVP = Unterspannungsschutz
SCP = Kurzschlusssicherung
OTP = Überhitzungsschutz
OPP = Überlastschutz
SIP = Spannungsstoss & Einschaltstromschutz

Hier sollten also keine Wünsche offen bleiben. Mit einer Effizienz auf 80 Plus Platin-Niveau liegt das Platimax über dem gleich teuren PCGH-Netzteil und ist sogar dem Dark Power Pro voraus. Bei Netzteilen wird immer gerne an den Lüftern gespart, nicht so beim Platimax. Hier kommt ein hauseigener Lüfter mit einem hochwertigen Lager und einer hohen Lebensdauer zum Einsatz, diesen werde ich mir aber später bei der technischen Analyse einmal genauer anschauen. Es werden durchgehend japanische Kondensatoren versprochen, aber wie wir vor ein paar Tagen gelernt haben, steht dies nicht automatisch für höchste Qualität ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von den angegebenen 500 Watt verteilen sich 492 Watt auf drei 12 Volt-Rails. Diese sind mit 25 Ampere üppig dimensioniert, zudem laufen beispielsweise die PCI-Express Stecker über zwei Rails. Die Gefahr einer Inkompatibilität oder ein frühzeitiges Abschalten des Netzteils aufgrund einer überlasteten Rail sollte daher minimal sein.​*3. Äußeres, Lieferumfang und Kabelaustattung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lieferumfang fällt mit einigen Aufklebern, Kabelbindern, Tasche, Schrauben und Kabel üppig aus. Die Modularen Kabel sind als Flachbandkabel ausgeführt, die fest installierten Kabel als Rundkabel.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passend zum 80 Plus Platin-Siegel ist auch das Platimax in den Farben schwarz-Silber gehalten. Die helle Fläche um das Lüftergitter glänzt, ist aber auch anfällig gegen Fingerabdrücke. Das Lüftergitter ist klassisch ausgeführt, was Luftverwirbelungen minimieren sollte. Klar strukturiert sind die modularen Anschlüsse auf der Rückseite, Laufwerksstecker sind schwarz gehalten, PCI-Express Stecker in rot. Erfreulich ist, dass die Anschlüsse direkt mit den dazugehörigen Rails beschriftet sind, so dürfte eine Überlastung der Rails im Vorfeld auszuschließen sein. An der Verarbeitung habe ich nichts auszusetzen, alles wirkt solide gebaut.​
*Die Kabelstränge im Detail:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rein von den Kabellängen und der Anzahl der Anschlüsse liegt das Platimax in einem angemessenen Bereich der Leistungklasse, ohne jedoch Maßstäbe zu setzen. In einem normalen Gehäuse sollte es bei der Verlegung der Kabel keinerlei Probleme geben. Probleme gibt es eher im Bereich der Dokumentation der Kabel. Das heutige Flachbandkabel komplett in schwarz gehalten sind, ist bereits gang und gäbe. Bei den beigelegten Kabel des Platimax fehlten jedoch auch noch der Aufdruck auf den Kabeln (Beispielsweise Kabeldicke).​*4. Die Technik im Detail*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Kommen wir nun zum spannendsten Teil dieses Reviews, der Technik. Vorab aber eine Warnung:
*Nicht nachmachen! Ihr begebt euch in Lebensgefahr wenn ihr ein Netzteil aufschraubt, desweiteren geht die Garantie verloren!*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der OEM-Hersteller der Elektronik ist CWT. Gegenüber einem herkömmlichen Netzteil hat Enermax / CWT die Position vieler Komponenten verändert, die Sekundärseite nimmt so deutlich mehr Platz ein als bei einem normalen Design. Das Ergebnis sind wenige Kabel die den Luftstrom des Lüfters bremsen und viele freistehende Komponenten. Für die Lautstärkemessungen lässt das gutes erahnen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Eingangsfilterung beginnt mit insgesamt vier Y- und einem X-Kondensator, 2 Spulen, einer Schmelzsicherung und einem MOV als passiven Überspannungsschutz. Die Gleichrichterbrücke muss hingegen ohne einen Kühlkörper auskommen. Gut eingepackt ist die PFC-Spule, der dazugehörige Controller ist zudem mit einer Kupferfolie abgeschirmt. Als Primärkondensator wurde ein Modell von Panasonic verbaut (HC-Serie), welches folgende Daten aufweist: 390 Mikrofarad Kapazität bei einer Spanungsfestigkeit von 400 Volt und einer Temperaturfestigkeit von maximal 105°C. Hier habe ich nichts zu meckern.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Sekundärseite kommen durchgehend Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren der Marke Nippon Chemicon zum Einsatz (u.a. KY und KMG-Serie), zudem wurden viele Feststoffkondensatoren verbaut. Der Protection-IC sitzt auf einer kleinen Zusatzplatine, hier wurde ein Siti PS231S verbaut, welcher die Schutzschaltungen OVP / UVP auf 3,3V, 5V und 12V unterstützt. Zudem wird OCP auf drei 12 Volt-Rails unterstützt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Lüfter kommt ein hauseigenes 139 mm Modell mit Twister-Lager zum Einsatz, welches eine hohe Lebensdauer (MTBF 100.000 h) und einen Drehzahlbereich von 300 bis 1000 U/Min besitzt. Die sehr kleine Luftleitfolie verwundert hingegen etwas, diese erhöht meiner Meinung nach eher die Lautstärke als das sie irgend einen Nutzen hätte.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Unterseite der Platine bestätigt es: die versprochenen drei 12 Volt-Rails sind auch wirklich vorhanden (roter Kasten). Ein Problem ist hingegen die Lötqualität, denn diese ist bei meinem Testmuster wirklich schlecht. Enermax hat dieses Problem ernst genommen und daraufhin einige Stichproben gemacht, welche auch eine etwas bessere Lötqualität aufwiesen:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollten während der Garantiezeit Probleme auftauchen, können sich Platimax-Besitzer an den Support von Enermax wenden. Auch hier im Forum gibt es einen Bereich dafür: Enermax
Ich möchte zudem die Aussage eines Enermax-Mitarbeiters hinzufügen:


> Wir möchten unseren Kunde beste Qualität bieten. In diesem Fall hat unsere Qualitätssicherung leider geschlampt. Wir arbeiten eng mit unserer Zentrale und den verantwortlichen Abteilungen zusammen, um zu analysieren, wie es dazu kommen konnte und wie wir unsere Abläufe verbessern können. Das Ziel ist natürlich solche Qualitätsmängel in Zukunft zu verhindern. Dadurch, dass wir deutschen Endkunden einen direkten Service mit fünf Jahren Garantie anbieten, sind sie auf der sicheren Seite. Wenn ein Netzteil innerhalb des Garantiezeitraums irgendwelche Probleme macht, können sich Kunden an uns wenden und ihr Netzteil zur Reparatur einschicken. Das Platimax bietet ja außerdem die entsprechenden Schutzmechanismen, die dafür sorgen, dass das System auch im Fall eines Defektes geschützt ist.



Abgesehen von der Sache mit der Lötqualität habe ich an der Elektronik des Netzteils nichts zu meckern. Ich bin daher auf die Praxistests gespannt.​*5. Testumgebung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Der Test wird in einem offenen Testsystem durchgeführt, Gehäuselüfter fallen daher weg. Die Außentemperatur lag in diesem Test bei 23 Grad Celsius.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die *Geforce GTX 480* stellt die Single-GPU Grafikkarte mit der höchsten Leistungsaufnahme dar. Hierbei ließe sich theoretisch eine Aufnahme von weit über 600 Watt generieren, aber selbst der gute Kühler von Zotac ist mit der Leistung überfordert, das vorläufige Maximum des Gesamtsystems liegt daher erst einmal bei ca. 520 Watt. 

Die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems haben ich mit Hilfe eines *Profitec KD 302* gemessen. Hierbei habe ich 6 Lastszenarios generiert: 
Szenario 1: Gesamtsystem im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 80 W)
Szenario 2: Prime95, Grafikkarte im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 175 W)
Szenario 3: Furmark, Voltage des Grafikchips bei 950 mv, Chiptakt gedrosselt auf 500 MHz (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 270 W)
Szenario 4: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 950 mv (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 360 W)
Szenario 5: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1013 mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 450 W)
Szenario 6: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1050 mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 520 W)

Die einzelnen Werte wurden entnommen, nachdem sich die Temperaturen der Komponenten einpendelten.

Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit Hilfe eines *Voltcraft SL-100* durchgeführt. Dabei wurde das Netzteil bestmöglich vom restlichen System getrennt. Das Schallpegel-Messgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 cm vom Lüfter positioniert.

Die Messwerte zur Spannungsregulation wurden mit einem *Voltcraft VC130-1* ausgelesen.​*6. Effizienz*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Nun genug von der Theorie, schauen wir uns einmal die Effizienz im Praxistest an. Kann das Platimax überzeugen?​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im niedrigen bis mittleren Lastbereich ist das Platimax das effizienteste Netzteil das ich je gemessen habe, bei höherer Last fällt es hingegen etwas ab. Mit meinem Testequipment erlaube ich mir hier aber kein finales Urteil.​*7. Spannungsregulation*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Spannungsregulation aus? Eine zu niedrige oder zu hohe Spannung kann Komponenten beschädigen oder das System instabil werden lassen. Die Grenzen der Diagramme stellen die ATX-Norm dar. Werte, die außerhalb des Diagramms liegen, liegen somit auch gleichzeitig außerhalb der ATX-Norm.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An dieser Stelle gibt es nichts zu meckern, die Spannungsregulation ist perfekt.​*8. Lautstärke*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Ganz wichtig ist bei Netzteilen natürlich die Lautstärke. Bevor hier Fragen auftauchen wie ein PC denn ohne Netzteil betrieben werden kann: Ich habe hier das semipassive Seasonic 860W Platinum genommen und so weit wie möglich vom Schallpegel-Messgerät gelegt. Auch wenn der Lüfter in höheren Belastungen minimal aufdreht, sollte er vom restlichen System übertönt worden sein. Vorab eine kleine Definition zur besseren Einordnung:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An dieser Stelle möchte ich zuerst auf einen etwas älteren Test dieses Netzteils verweisen. Dort schnitt das Netzteil hervorragend ab, mit der niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahl gehörte es zu den leisesten Netzteilen auf dem Markt. Auch in meinem Test kann die Lautstärke bei geringer Last überzeugen, der Lüfter erzeugt jedoch ein minimales Klackern. Baut man das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach unten in den Gehäuseboden ein, wird man davon jedoch nichts mitbekommen. Nun aber die Überraschung: Ab ca. 50% Last dreht der Lüfter des Platimax auf, es wird bei meiner höchsten Last sogar recht laut! Ich habe die Lautstärke in Szenario 5 einmal mit meiner Kamera aufgenommen:​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SsO6d_8kCmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*9. Fazit*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Die im Intro aufgestellte Frage: "Handelt es sich hier um eine echte Alternative zum PCGH-Netzteil ist sind die Sorgen der Forenmitglieder berechtigt?", kann ich nach dem Test nun etwas genauer beantworten. Das Enermax Platimax präsentierte sich auf einem guten, aber nicht fehlerfreien Niveau.

Positiv machte zu Beginn die reichhaltige Ausstattung auf sich aufmerksam, auch am Gehäuse und der Verarbeitung gab es nichts auszusetzen. Die Kabel besitzen eine ordentliche Länge, genügend Anschlüsse sind ebenfalls vorhanden. Ärgerlich ist hingegen, dass die Flachbandkabel komplett in schwarz gehalten und nicht bedruckt sind. Die technische Analyse verlief zuerst problemlos, insbesondere der langlebige Lüfter ist erfreulich. Nicht erfreulich ist hingegen die schlechte Lötqualität an meinem Testmuster, hier sollte der Hersteller besser auf die Qualitätskontrolle achten. Im Praxistest ist mir die gute Spannungsregulation und der leise Lüfter bei geringer Last aufgefallen. Bei hoher Last dreht der Lüfter leider auf, sodass dieser gut hörbar wird.

Insgesamt kann ich feststellen, dass das Platimax ein gutes, wenn auch nicht perfektes Netzteil ist. Gegenüber dem Seasonic G550 PCGH bekommt man eine höhere Effizienzeinstufung und ein Multi-Rail Layout mit drei statt zwei Rails. Ein Nachteil gegenüber dem PCGH-Netzteil ist die Lautstärke unter Last, welche beim Platimax höher liegt. Hier sollte noch ein wenig an der Lüfterkurve gefeilt werden, ältere Modelle des Platimax konnten dies schon einmal besser. Die Qualitätsprobleme sollten mit einer besseren Qualitätskontrolle behoben werden können.

Das Platimax ist in sechs Versionen von 500 bis 1500 Watt erhältlich, die Preise beginnen ab etwa 95 Euro.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angesichts der allgemein guten Leistung im Test, erhält das Enermax Platimax 500W vier von fünf Sterne, sowie den bronzenen Preis-/Leistungsrüssel von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## _chiller_ (26. August 2014)

So das Review ist nun online. Werden alle Bilder angezeigt?


----------



## rhalin (26. August 2014)

Alle Bilder da, danke für die Arbeit.
Dann warten wir mal auf die Netzteilexperten 
Für mich käme es sicher in Frage wenn ich wüsste das ich die Leistung nicht abrufe um den Lüfter in den lauten Modus zu versetzen.


----------



## Verminaard (26. August 2014)

Danke fuer das Review 

Sieht bis auf deine Negativpunkte eigentlich ganz ok aus.
Verstehe die Luefterkurve aber nicht ganz


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2014)

Schönes Review. 

Eine Frage:
Was verstehst du denn unter "reichhaltiger Ausstattung"?
2x PCIe und 2x2 Kabel für Laufwerke sehe ich als Durchschnitt an.
Oder meinst du was anderes?

Und könntest du noch mal die Verdrahtung auflisten? 3 Rails sind ja recht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. August 2014)

Die Ausstattung bezog sich eher auf die Kabelbinder (von mir auch Krümelmonster genannt, diese komischen Klettdinger fusseln nur rum  ), Aufkleber, Beutel etc.

Die Rails müssten folgendermaßen aufgeteilt sein:
12V1: CPU + Mainboard
12V2: Einige modulare Kabelanschlüsse, ein PCI-E Anschluss (maximal zwei, da zwei rote modulare Anschlüsse am Netzteil vorhanden, es liegt aber nur ein Kabel bei)
12V3: Einige modulare Kabelanschlüsse, ein PCI-E Anschluss (maximal zwei, da zwei rote modulare Anschlüsse am Netzteil vorhanden, es liegt aber nur ein Kabel bei)

Sprich, CPU und Mainboard sind für sich alleine, jeder PCI-E Anschluss bekommt seine eigene Rail zugeteilt und muss sich diese nur mit ein paar Laufwerken teilen. Erst bei einer zweiten Grafikkarte wird es eng, weil sich dann zwei PCI-E Anschlüsse auf 25 Ampere breit machen.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die Ausstattung bezog sich eher auf die Kabelbinder (von mir auch Krümelmonster genannt, diese komischen Klettdinger fusseln nur rum  ), Aufkleber, Beutel etc.



Das nennt man "Zubehör". 



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die Rails müssten folgendermaßen aufgeteilt sein:
> 12V1: CPU + Mainboard
> 12V2: Einige modulare Kabelanschlüsse, ein PCI-E Anschluss (maximal zwei, da zwei rote modulare Anschlüsse am Netzteil vorhanden, es liegt aber nur ein Kabel bei)
> 12V3: Einige modulare Kabelanschlüsse, ein PCI-E Anschluss (maximal zwei, da zwei rote modulare Anschlüsse am Netzteil vorhanden, es liegt aber nur ein Kabel bei)
> ...


 
Ich persönlich halte 4 Rails für sinnvoller. Leider gibt es das erst ab den 750er Modell.
Eventuell könntest du mal bei Enermax fragen ob du das bekommen kannst -- für einen Vergleich.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. August 2014)

Bekommen würde ich das bestimmt, aber bei meinem System kann ich ja nicht mal das 500W-Platimax richtig auslasten. Was soll ich dann mit dem 750er?


----------



## dsdenni (26. August 2014)

Bin ehrlich gesagt echt überrascht vom dem Netzteil
Stichwort CWT 
Allein deswegen hätte ich niemals gedacht das es so abschneidet 
@chiller: Wie immer ein gutes Review von dir


----------



## Xtreme RS (26. August 2014)

Schöner Test, danke für die Arbeit! 

Was hat den die schlechte Lötqualität für (langzeit)folgen?

Mein Netzteil hatte übrigens schon bei Lieferung einen dicken Macken an der Gehäusekante, den man allerdings im eingebauten Zustand nicht sieht.

Mein ältestes Enermax ist übrigens schon seit über 5 Jahren regelmäßig in Betrieb, mir ist auch noch nie eines kaputt gegangen.^^


----------



## n3rd (26. August 2014)

Mal wieder ein schönes Review! 

Vielen Dank, chiller!


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bekommen würde ich das bestimmt, aber bei meinem System kann ich ja nicht mal das 500W-Platimax richtig auslasten. Was soll ich dann mit dem 750er?


 
Es geht mir eher um den technischen Vergleich.
Das 500er mit 3 Rails und das 750er mit 4. Wo sind weitere Unterschiede, usw.
Wenn du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. August 2014)

Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Was hat den die schlechte Lötqualität für (langzeit)folgen?


Kalte Lötstellen können mit der Zeit aufbrechen, damit wäre das Netzteil dann defekt. Sowas wäre ärgerlich und kann bei einer guten Qualitätskontrolle schon im Vorfeld unterbunden werden.

Edit @Treshold: Ok, das wäre in der Tat interessant. Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Edit @Treshold: Ok, das wäre in der Tat interessant. Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt


 
Mach einem alten, von den Kindern ausgesaugten weinerlichen Angsthasen eine Freude.


----------



## xSauklauex (26. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mach einem alten, von den Kindern ausgesaugten weinerlichen Angsthasen eine Freude.


 
Was ist denn besser als Kinder zu haben? .. ok vll ein Kaltes Bier .

Schönes Review 


Ps: Wie bekommst du die Produkte eigentlich? Kontakte oder schreibst du die Firmen einfach an


----------



## _chiller_ (26. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mach einem alten, von den Kindern ausgesaugten weinerlichen Angsthasen eine Freude.


 Zum Platimax 750W finde ich allerdings schon zwei Reviews:
Enermax Platimax 750W
PC-Experience Reviews : | Enermax Platimax 750Watt Netzteil im Test
Steht da nicht schon alles wichtige drin?


xSauklauex schrieb:


> Ps: Wie bekommst du die Produkte eigentlich? Kontakte oder schreibst du die Firmen einfach an


 Irgendwie beides ^^ Anfangs schreibt man viel die Firmen an bis man die Kontakte gesammelt hat. Dann reicht ein Anstupsen bei Skype und das Sample kommt geflogen (übertrieben ausgedrückt ^^)


----------



## 00Schafskopf (26. August 2014)

interessant. die von cwt gefertigten enermax-netzteile sehen also wirklich wie cwt aus - was im umkehrschluss bedeutet, dass das platimax im computerbase-test entgegen verbreiteter meinung noch aus enermax-fertigung stammte.


----------



## Tyler654 (26. August 2014)

Warum sollte das Platimax, welches von Philipus getestet wurde, nicht von CWT stammen?

Im Grunde hat man jetzt nur eine weiße Pertinaxplatine, ein minimal verändertes Layout, in transparenten statt gelben Kunstoff eingehüllte Kupferfolie zur Abschirmung, die Flachbandkabel und die höhere Lautstärke. Wenn letzterer Punkt kein Einzelfall ist, werde ich das Platimax nicht mehr empfehlen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2014)

Schönes Review _chiller_


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Zum Platimax 750W finde ich allerdings schon zwei Reviews:
> Enermax Platimax 750W
> PC-Experience Reviews : | Enermax Platimax 750Watt Netzteil im Test
> Steht da nicht schon alles wichtige drin?


 
Ich ziehe es vor bei einem Netzteil vergleich den gleichen Autor zu lesen da dann die Kriterien gleich sind.
Bei unterschiedlichen Reviewern gibt es keine gleiche Basis und daher sind die Reviews auch nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Bert2007 (27. August 2014)

Sehr gut, Klasse geschrieben und getestet... Merci


----------



## naruto8073 (27. August 2014)

Immer wieder ein Hochgenus deine Tests zu lesen. 
Zum Netzteil: von der Leistung her voll kommen in-Ordnung, nur der Lüfter ist wirklich zu laut.


----------



## Oozy (27. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für dein Review, wie immer in sehr guter Qualität.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte bei einem Netzteil, das immerhin knapp 100 Euro kostet, solche Macken nicht aufweisen, wie die Lötqualität. Zudem finde ich es etwas schade, dass das Netzteil unter Last so aufdreht.
Die Railaufteilung ist mir ein Rätsel, denn drei Rails sind schon ungewöhnlich, soweit ich weiss.

Ich bleibe also bei meinem DPP.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. August 2014)

Wiedermal sehr schöner Test ... Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen ^^

Aber mal was anderes ... Habe ich es überlesen, oder war ich Blind ... Hast du auch die Schutzschaltungen testen können, oder verlässt du dich da auf die Herstellerangaben ???


----------



## _chiller_ (28. August 2014)

Die Schutzschaltungen habe ich teilweise getestet. Wenn da nichts böses passiert, dann schreibe ich auch nichts in das Review. Beim Platimax habe ich sämtliche Kurzschluss-Szenarien untersucht (kurzes Kabel, langes Kabel, im Betrieb angesteckt, angesteckt und Netzteil gestartet etc.), aber das Netzteil schaltete immer sofort ab.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. August 2014)

Wir hatten ja hier im Forum mal den Fall ... Deswegen wollte ich da nochmal nachfragen


----------



## Goyoma (31. August 2014)

Super Review!

Bin über Testergebnisse überrascht, da scheint CWT mal recht gute Arbeit geleistet zu haben.


Weiter so!


----------



## eXquisite (1. September 2014)

> Bin über Testergebnisse überrascht, da scheint CWT mal recht gute Arbeit geleistet zu haben.



CWT leistet nie gute Arbeit, das Ding ist schlecht gelötet und entwickeln tut Enermax.


----------



## Tyler654 (1. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> CWT leistet nie gute Arbeit, das Ding ist schlecht gelötet und entwickeln tut Enermax.


 
Nein, die können auch anders: Enermax Platimax 1350W Review

Da man aber die Produktionskosten möglichst weit unten halten will, kommt diese Qualität für die kleinen Netzteile aber nicht in Frage. Ergo müssen die Kunden (Enermax, CM, Corsair usw.) diese Verarbeitungsqualität nur zahlen wollen und ggf. einen Kontrolleur aus eigenem Haus dort stationieren.

Es besteht zwar die Möglichkeit, dass die Samples noch aus der Enermaxfertigung stammen, jedoch sollten die jetzigen innen ähnlich gut verarbeitet sein.


----------



## poiu (1. September 2014)

Doch CWT leistet schon gute Arbeit wenn der Auftraggeber dafür sorgt, ich kann da nur auf das Cooer Master G550M hinweisen das ist richtig gut


----------



## _chiller_ (1. September 2014)

Es geht eben nichts über eine gute Qualitätssicherung, ich hab von CWT auch schon so ziemlich alles von gut bis mies gesehen


----------



## poiu (1. September 2014)

und für die muss der Auftraggeber sorgen  und ich hab gehört das von einigen da vorort bei CWT rumgurcken, jetzt darfst dreimal raten welcher das ist LOL


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. September 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> und ich hab gehört das von einigen da vorort bei CWT rumgurcken, jetzt darfst dreimal raten welcher das ist LOL



Ähhhmmm ... InterTech


----------



## _chiller_ (1. September 2014)

Inter-Tech lässt bei dem Fertiger fertigen, der bei CWT unterm Band die Teile zusammenfegt und daraus Netzteile baut


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Inter-Tech lässt bei dem Fertiger fertigen, der bei CWT unterm Band die Teile zusammenfegt und daraus Netzteile baut


 
Inter Tech durchwühlt die Mülltonnen anderer Fertiger bevor die von CWT abgeholt werden. 
Im Dunkeln sieht man halt nicht gut.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. September 2014)

Sagter ...

CWT iss der Premium-Fertiger bei InterTech


----------



## _chiller_ (1. September 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> CWT iss der Premium-Fertiger bei InterTech


Und das ist nicht mal gelogen, ein Netzteil von Inter Tech wird von CWT gefertigt, der überwiegende Rest von XHY und ein paar andere von Solytech. Da kann man bei CWT dann durchaus von Premium sprechen ^^


----------



## poiu (1. September 2014)

Ich hab gehört das Coler MAster dehnen auf die Finger schaut, wenn ich mir die CM ansehe klingt das glaubwürdig


----------



## 00Schafskopf (2. September 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Und das ist nicht mal gelogen, ein Netzteil von Inter Tech wird von CWT gefertigt, der überwiegende Rest von XHY und ein paar andere von Solytech. Da kann man bei CWT dann durchaus von Premium sprechen ^^


 
die informationen stammen von realhardtechx? die liegen dort nämlich auch manchmal daneben. zum beispiel bei den angeblich von solytech stammenden inter-dreck-netzteilen. die haben das wohl aus der bezeichnung sl abgeleitet. tatsächlich sehen solytech-netzteile innen ganz anders aus (auch wenn ich nicht weiß, wer der echte oem ist). zu den inter-dreck made by cwt kann ich nicht so viel sgaen. es gab mal das coba nitrox 750, das von cwt war, sowie combat böller von cwt. letztere werden inzwischen aber von xhy gefertigt. kann schon sein, dass das nitrox 600 immer noch cwt ist. so oder so: von allen fertigern, mit denen intertech zusammengearbeitet hat, ist cwt ("einer der mit abstand schlechtesten fertiger") der mit abstand beste.


----------



## c-3 (2. September 2014)

Guter Testbericht!


----------

